# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Slic3r does not use the nozzle diamter correctly

## andysutils

Hi all


Ive had problems using slic3r 1.2.9 for my nozzle size.


Im not sure i got this all wrong. But when it says nozzle size. This is by extruding some squished line of filament and measuring its diameter right?


Or have i got that completely wrong?


So my squished filament diameter is 0.70mm but the extruder clicks like mad and jams. It seems I can only enter 0.5 as a nozzle size for anything to work with this software

I previously thought nozzle diameter was the drill hole size of your hotend. I recently learned I could not have been more wrong about this.

----------


## shopmonkey

Nozzle hole diameter is indeed the the drill hole size. .2, .3, .35, .4, .5 are some of the standard nozzle hole diameter sizes. You could not have been more right in the first place.

----------


## wirlybird

Yup, nozzle size is the physical nozzle size as SM said.  For instance mine is a 0.4 nozzle.

----------

